# 2 pilas AAA a uso de un Transformador



## Gustavo González (Mar 26, 2007)

Primero un saludos a la gente del foro, como verán soy nuevo y tengo poca experiencia en temas de electrónica, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con un problemita.

Quisiera convertir un dispositivo que usa dos (2) pilas AAA, a uno que sea alimentado a través de un transformador, por lo que les pregunto lo siguiente:

1.- ¿Qué debo saber antes de hacerlo?

2.- ¿Qué condiciones debo verificar en el transformador antes de conectarlo a dicho dispositivo?

3.- ¿Alguna recomendación antes de tratar de hacer esa transformadorrmación?.


Gracias y  espero sus respuestas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 26, 2007)

vamos por partes
2 pilas= 1.5+1.5= 3V o sea necesitas un fuente de 3V
Si funciona con pilas  poca corriente consumira, o sea con uno de pequeño basta.

Ahora viene la parte seria, lo que no has escrito:;

Que nivel tienes
Tienes las herramientas basicas, soldador, tester...

De que aparato hablamos, MP3, una radio a pilas....

cuidadin con la polalidad
cuidadin con las fuentes de los bazares, aunque marcan 3V no lo son , pero segun que cacharro no les pasa nada.

Hay las fuentes ESTABILIZADAS, esas seguro que dan 3V


----------



## Gustavo González (Mar 26, 2007)

Gracias por tú respuesta.

Mi nivel es básico, si tengo herramientas para soldar, y tengo tester,

Hablamos de unos cascos inalámbricos, pero tanto los cascos como la base son apilas y quisiera poner la base como fija sin pilas.

Lo de la polaridad si lo tengo claro para probarla con el tester y poner + con + y - con - (entiendo que es así o no).

Lo que si no domino es lo de los Bazares, y tampoco conozco las fuentes estabilizadas, pero te describo la que pienso usar.

Primero estoy en un país con corriente 110 V tipo americano, y la fuente que pretendo usar tienen estas características, a saber:

1.- entrada 110/220 V de 60/50Hz
2.- 18 w
3.-tiene de salida de 1.5, 3, 4.5, 6, 7.5, 9 y 12 V
4.- Y trae un cacharro para cambiar la polaridad que dice Polarity SW que entiendo que es para cambiar la polaridad de los cables que debo verificar antes de conectar nada.

¿Que opinión de te merece?

y ¿Qué paso debería tomar ahora? antes de dañar nada


----------



## todoesverso (Mar 26, 2007)

Hola, Gustavo. Mira, la fuente que elegiste es mas que suficiente, creo que con 18 w te sobra, lo que tendrias que hacer es medir con el tester la polaridad de la fuente y asegurarte bien, ya que por lo que contas se puede invertir, otra cosa seria tambien asegurarte que la salida de 3 v de realmente 3 v, y luego lo conectas sin ningun miedo. Saludos.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 27, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Fuentes de Alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## Gustavo González (Mar 27, 2007)

Una pregunta adicional:

Para llevar a cabo la conexión se puede hacer directamente a ambos contactos de las pilas o debo hacerlo de la salida que ya combina las dos pilas?


----------



## valenciabv (Ago 6, 2009)

hola gustavo.
yo tmb quiero hacer lo mismo pero no se como debo conectarlo si directo ala placa o como,supongo que ya lo implementaste por lo tanto me gustaria que me digas como lo hiciste    .
saludos espero respuesta


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola Valenciabv

Tiene casi dos años y medio el mensaje de Gustavo. No creo que tengas una respuesta muy rápida...

Saudos


----------



## valenciabv (Ago 6, 2009)

ok. gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 6, 2009)

Hola.
De que aparato está hablando.
Tu aparato tienes entrada de DC, si es así, que dice en el aparato.
Sí no es así, tienes forma de poner un conector de entrada de DC.
Tal vez puedes usar los adaptadores AC/DC de varios voltajes de salida, eliges la de 3V.
Busca un adaptador de 300mA.
Lo ideal es usar una fuente regulada de 3V.

Chao,
elaficionado.


----------

